# Abfrage eines DB Feldes aus einer mySQL Datenbank



## Fry (25. Dez 2005)

Hallo Javafreaks,

ich habe folgende Konfiguration:
 :arrow: Eclipse 3.1
 :arrow: Jconnector von mySQL in der Version mysql-connector-java-3.1.12-bin.jar
 :arrow: MySQL DB Version 5

folgende Exception bekomme ich immer:
Value '0000-00-00' can not be represented as java.sql.Date

passieren tut folgendes, ich habe in der Datenbank Felder vom Typ TIMESTAMP default ist 0000-00-00 00:00:00 wenn nun so ein Feld ankommt wirft es eine Exception. Ich frage wie folgt mein resultset ab:



```
while(erg.next())
{
							
String result1 = erg.getString("dateFirst");
String result2 = erg.getString("dateLast");
}
```

Ich habe nun auch schon etwas im Netz gesucht, und da gibt es wohl ein Problem mit dem Connector, kann man hier dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/cj-upgrading.html#cj-upgrading-3-0-to-3-1
nachlesen.

Ich habe jetzt auch schon gelesen, dass man die einen Parameter an den Connector mit übergeben kann, der irgendwie dieses date in NULL umsetzt. Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, etwas an den Connector in Eclipse zu übergeben, bzw. wie das richtig meacht wird.

Ich habe noch versucht über die Klasse Timestamp zu gehen, aber auch hiermit keinen Erfolg.


Weiß jemand wie man das lösen kann?

Thx

Fry


----------



## André Uhres (25. Dez 2005)

```
private final String DATABASE_URL =  "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/" + DATABASE_NAME+"?noDatetimeStringSync=true";
```


----------



## Fry (21. Okt 2006)

HI,

um auch hier nen Haken dran zubekommen  Thx und passt

Fry


----------

